# R6 Just came (possible battery charger issue)



## dwarven (Oct 9, 2020)

I got my R6 delivered 10 minutes before I had to leave for work I only had time to get the battery charging. But after plugging it in, I noticed a sort of whine sound coming from the charger, like coil whine on high power electronics. I'm used to that with PC components, but never with a battery charger before. Do you think this is a normal thing, or should I send it to Canon for a replacement? I'd prefer not to try out a third party charger/battery right now.


----------



## dwarven (Oct 10, 2020)

Battery charged just fine and didn't blow up.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Oct 11, 2020)

Pretty sure someone else posted with the same problem (whining).

IIRC he / she contacted Canon and let them hear it over the phone. They sent out a replacement for free.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 11, 2020)

I don't think it should be doing that. I'd call Canon and ask. Its possible that a component in it is making a sound because its not potted correctly and is vibrating. I've never taken mine apart to see what's inside.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 11, 2020)

My R charger occasionally had a very high pitched whine. It’s always been the same thing, I used to repair electronics, a coil that vibrates, perhaps a bit “dry” windings. I never worried about it and never had any issues.


----------



## dwarven (Oct 12, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I don't think it should be doing that. I'd call Canon and ask. Its possible that a component in it is making a sound because its not potted correctly and is vibrating. I've never taken mine apart to see what's inside.



I was just about to call and suddenly it's not making the noise anymore. The camera is amazing though. It's like magic coming from an a6100.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Oct 13, 2020)

I've never noticed a whine on my Canon R5 charger or the one from my Canon 80D (same charger).


----------

